# Teebo,yo's Jazz build.



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

So my good friend alan used to have this:










it was sold, yesterday actually. Oddly enough he bought my girlfriends 20th, so she can get into another mk3. anyway, now that you know the background info, here we go.

This is going to be an iphone4 build until its done, then ill take real pics.

the goods:

Accuair switchspeed controller/ecu
accuair vu4 manifold
viair 444 pump
airlift XL fronts standard mk4 rears
dual needle viair white face gauges

As of today, he is still waiting on the bags, controller and ECU.

so we focused on the basic layout of the trunk, as well as running the power wire and gauge lines.

heres where we are at. more pics as progress occurs.

car in question:













































the cover is 2 piece because hes planning on doing hardlines off the tank, so the rear panel will be hinged the access the ugly **** underneith

more soon. once parts arrive


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking forward to more progress :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

wasting no time :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Should look tight when its done!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

this should be good :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i love builds, goodluck braa!!!!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks homies, Car should come out nice its not gonna be a show winner by any means just my daily driver with some things  

Picked these up off brian:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

gonna look sick:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

heres a pic of the actual car pre-air, guess that would be cool too lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

always been a fan of your mk3. Can't wait to see the 20th on the Rovers


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Those wheels are ganna look so prime. Sad to see the mk3 go. Can't wait to see this thing done though.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Travy said:


> always been a fan of your mk3. Can't wait to see the 20th on the Rovers


Thanks man.. Same here haha i want to put them on so bad.



KyleRI said:


> Those wheels are ganna look so prime. Sad to see the mk3 go. Can't wait to see this thing done though.


Yeah i was sad to see it go also but it went to someone whos gonna actually pay attention to it.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That MK3 was the epitome of color-matched. If the MK3 is any sign of what the MK4 will be like, I'm super excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> That MK3 was the epitome of color-matched. If the MK3 is any sign of what the MK4 will be like, I'm super excited for you :thumbup:


We shall see:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

Watching. Teebo,yo send me those addapters!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ugh im soo jealous, JB is my fav.. I'm sure this will follow suite with your other cars and be just as awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

JB :heart:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

volksturbogti said:


> Clean 20th. Good luck with your build alan :thumbup:


Thanks man, Take care of the green:thumbup:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

rot box!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

welll sorry for lack of updates.waiting on some parts for a week, basically finished a couple nights ago. Heres under the trunk floor basically done(he is making hardlines, they just arent finished yet):










All 4 bags are in, lines are run, then when we hit the up button the first time this happened:










with barely 20 psi the pass front bag blew right below the bellow. after like 15 or so installs this is 100% a first for me. Lack of quality control on the assembly line? i suppose so. seemed to be a thin spot in the bag. and no there is definitely no way it was rubbing on anything, installed on a lift and had pleeennntttyyy of room on all sides. the actual hole is facing the front right corner of the car. the Kit was purchased through a local shop who has been very helpful with hunting down the fastest solution they can. should be in our hands monday. Ill take more real pics when the car is rolling.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like someone jammed a phillips head in there. Weird.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looks like someone jammed a phillips head in there. Weird.


yeah because i want to shove a screwdriver in my new bag that i have for ****s and giggles:banghead:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

hiiiya dude


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well clearly not buy you ha. It just looks like that to me.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Little teaser... Better pics to come when the replacement is in


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice meeting you this weekend dude :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice meeting you this weekend dude :thumbup:


For sure Will thanks for the help!!!!, Ill let you know how it all works out.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Teebo said:


> For sure Will thanks for the help!!!!, Ill let you know how it all works out.


No problem dude! :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jon are you guys doing hardlines now on your installs? is that an option now?


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see this homie!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> Jon are you guys doing hardlines now on your installs? is that an option now?


ive played around with em, no finished product really though, ended up changing my mind on my car because it looked forced. This particular install alan will be doing his. Either way if i personally didnt do them, one of us could if you wanted to go that route


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

JonnyR32s MK6 trunk fuzzy and i worked on over the weekend, 3 gallon tank, only using the side ports, drain on bottom, ecu/relay wiring and fuse holders all hid under the tank platform

dont have enough pics to start another thread for it haha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ shiny tank. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

blue bags said:


> ive played around with em, no finished product really though, ended up changing my mind on my car because it looked forced. This particular install alan will be doing his. Either way if i personally didnt do them, one of us could if you wanted to go that route


ah i see i see. well i do love how they look. guess its just another thing to ponder about in the many months i have to wait till the car comes out. :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Decided to clean the car up today since it was quite nice out!


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

Teebo said:


> Decided to clean the car up today since it was quite nice out!


oh wow... has that thing ever been that clean


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Npregs said:


> oh wow... has that thing ever been that clean


haha yeah in daddys arms!


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

car looks good man. i pm'ed you with some questions. :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

18yet said:


> car looks good man. i pm'ed you with some questions. :thumbup:


Replied homie!


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks man. car looks good, excited to see it with the new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

18yet said:


> thanks man. car looks good, excited to see it with the new wheels:thumbup:


No problem homie, cant wait to see them myself haha


----------

